# Steam Holiday Winter Sale 2014 - Gems und mehr...



## oldsql.Triso (12. Dezember 2014)

Hi Leute,

da ich heute frei hatte, habe ich gestern Abend etwas gekellert. Ab ca. 1Uhr war bei Steam der Holiday Sale 2014 drin. Dazu gab es ein neues "System". Man konnte Zeug aus dem Inventar in "Gems" umwandeln. Das konnte man dann als "Bid" auf ein sich selbst gewähltes Spiel setzen. Das Kontingent wird dann an die höchsten 100 Leute für jedes Item vergeben. Na ja, da dachte ich gestern, shredderst man ein wenig altes Zeug und machst morgen weiter. Da stand dass diese Aktion bis zum 15 geht, danach alle 45Minuten bis zum 18. 

Und tada, heute ist alles weg. War das jetzt ein versehen oder nicht? In meinem Inventar habe ich jetzt die Karten und könnte auch das Abzeichen zusammen bauen, da ich etliche Trading Cards hatte. Man kann jetzt seine Items auch nicht mehr zu diesen "Gems" machen. Falls Screenshots erwünscht sind, einfach sagen.

Weiß jemand mehr als ich?


Grüße


----------



## Kondar (12. Dezember 2014)

heute mal Steam starten und nachschauen.


----------



## zerogott (12. Dezember 2014)

"Sorry, but there have been some issues with Gems and the Steam Holiday Auction has been temporarily closed. The elves are working frantically to get the issues sorted out, and the auction will start again as soon as they're done. "

gab leider leute die,die gems direkt geduped haben :/


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (12. Dezember 2014)

Wir halten auch mal ein Auge drauf: Steam Feiertagsauktion: Inventar gegen Edelsteine tauschen und für Spiele bieten


----------



## Fexzz (12. Dezember 2014)

Da haben Leute Möglichkeiten gefunden die Gems zu dupen und hatten dann paar Millionen von denen und haben dann Unmengen für alle Spiele geboten. Jetzt hat Valve das ganze Ding wieder zu gemacht. Mehr weiß ich auch nicht


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. Dezember 2014)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Da haben Leute Möglichkeiten gefunden die Gems zu dupen und hatten dann paar Millionen von denen und haben dann Unmengen für alle Spiele geboten. Jetzt hat Valve das ganze Ding wieder zu gemacht. Mehr weiß ich auch nicht



Und ich hatte mich schon über die utopischen Bids gewundert...


----------

